# CaribSea Eco-Complete Sand ?'s



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

I was wondering, does anyone have pictures of their tank with this stuff in it? I wanna change my substrate but am not completely sold yet on the "salt&pepper" look. Please, sell me with pics of it in your tank and why i should change it over. opcorn:


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be setting up a tank with it later this week. If someone else hasn't posted a pic I'll post one once I get it all set up.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I have some shots of the Eco sand with fish- I used like 6-7 bags of the Eco and 3 bags of just black sand to try to get it a bit darker. It still has a very salt and pepper look to it.


























The salt and pepper look gets old, if I were to do it over again I would save some cash and just go all black.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

Ah really? Thats what im afraid of. Im kinda leaning towards either white or just black. Pepper look might not look too good. Thats what im afraid of.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Just got my tank setup today. Here's a picture of the Eco complete sand as it is right out of the bag.


----------



## FishAreFriends (Dec 23, 2004)

^that doesnt look too bad at all. Nice tank!


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's a closer picture for you.


----------



## mrurreta (Dec 15, 2003)

One benefit is that the black/white hides the poop better!


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is a photo of my tank using Eco-Complete as a sub:










It looks very different from the Eco sand....


----------



## frstbell (Mar 4, 2008)

ikongoni....wow  where did you get all those plants! My cichlids always eat all of them when I put them in. Any suggestions! What are the different kind of plants do you have?


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)

*@frstbell* - It will depend on the type of cichlids that you have. I am keeping South Americans at the moment, and Apisto & Discus are not interested in eating or damaging plants.

But if you wanted plants in an African cichlid tank, then look into Vallisneria, Anubias or Java Fern, they are all pretty tough plants.


----------

